# Acting differently when eating meat?



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I give my 9 week old pup RC dry food, and she has not had anything else other that dry food.

Today i fed her a little bit of boiled chicken breast and how she ate it was horrifying!

When i first got her she ate very quickly, i am guessing because she had other siblings before and wanted to eat quick before all food was gone, but when i fed her the chicken she literally smashed her face in the bowl and ate SOOO much quicker, she went wild! is this normal?

i have decided to feed her bits of boiled chicken as well as her normal kibble, will she learn to eat her chicken normally after a few times?

She ate like she hadnt eaten since forever!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the chicken was really good to her. once
she has some beef, chicken, lamb or pork
she'll settle down when eating.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If that is the case, I wouldn't add things to her kibble. There is no good reason for them to eat that fast. You should NOT want them to scarff down their food like that. She might NOT start eating slower if she gets stuff like that on a regular basis.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If you ate animal fat flavored biscuits every day for weeks, months, years....would you not be excited about getting a real piece of meat too?

She'll eventually calm down over it once she realizes she'll get it more than once. Kind of like when a dog has been starved for long periods of time, they scarf down anything put in front of them.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I must have starved every dog I have ever had then. 
Because ALL of them would/will eat/scarf down meat like they haven't eaten for a week. Even when they get said meat DAILY or even several times a day.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Both mine are raw fed, they have ALOT of enthusiasm at every meal  Big chunks (like a whole beef heart, slabs of rib) make them HAVE to slow down and rip and chew more...I alternate chopped food with "hunks" alot, they cant eat a huge hunk of muscle and bone TOO fast, just won't fit, LOL! Axel eats his vitamin gelcaps like they are candy from my hand, I don;t even mix them anymore. Smoke won;t touch em, I gotta slice and drizzle.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey eats like he's never had a meal before; whether it's the kibble or the raw meat.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would not add the meat to the kibble, it might make her ONLY eat kibble if there's something special in it.

Use that cooked chicken as training treats.

If you want to feed partial raw/homecooked, substitute an entire kibble meal for a raw or homecooked one. Keep in mind that cooked chicken is NOT a suitable "meal," because cooking removes a lot of the nutrients and they need to be added back in (exactly why homecooked is not for me, too complicated, IMO).


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I add meat to kibble all the time, both raw and cooked, though not both at the same time. I put the meat on the top and that gets eaten first. It's like the cherry on top of a sundae. Well, I guess I wouldn't call kibble a sundae. Bla!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I would not add the meat to the kibble, it might make her ONLY eat kibble if there's something special in it.
> 
> Use that cooked chicken as training treats.


:thumbup:
It also sounds like adding the meat to the kibble makes her easy way to fast.:nono:

I always either use things like meat for training treats, or feed it in their bowl as a "snack", seperate from meals.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I would not add the meat to the kibble, it might make her ONLY eat kibble if there's something special in it.



I'd be pretty happy if Eevee would eat any extras mixed with her kibble!! I swear she's backwards. LOL! If I add canned foods or meats or even water to her bowl, she doesn't want to eat it. But if I put down a bowl of plain dry kibble, she'll inhale it. :crazy: I have to feed her extras in another bowl to get her to eat them. NO kibble (that includes Orijen ) is "completely balanced" in a sense of being from a healthy and fresh source of nutrition. Kibble is only "complete" because of the added vitamins/minerals. Your dog isn't getting it's bulk nutrition from food ingredients, it's getting them from the synthetic vitamins added to the kibble. NOTHING can beat good, natural sources of nutrition that HAVEN'T been altered by over processing. (And even if you don't want to feed "real" foods, canned food is a decent alternative since it's less processes than kibble though it's still not the best choice compared to natural, raw foods)

Remember, surviving isn't thriving!  I survived most my life so far on fast food and soda. Yes, I've even maintained a healthy weight on it! But I can't tell you how much better I feel and how much more energy I have after changing a lot of my diet to more natural sources of food. I still have my love for Taco Bell and do still have to eat some frozen meals each week because of my budget but even cutting back on processed foods and adding in SOME fresh fruits and veggies, I've noticed a HUGE difference.

I'd at least put it into another bowl as others have said. That way it's not associated with kibble if picky eating is a worry. But I wouldn't drop it out of her diet completely.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I gave her the chicken as it was left over from my poodles food (poodle is a picky eater and enjoys eating cooked chicken, so I feed him that once in a while)

it was seperate from her usual kibble meals! i was afraid that if she had a taste of chicken she wouldnt want to go back to her usual food, but shes going mad on her kibble now


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I only add 'good stuff' to kibble if there is not a lot of kibble in the bowl in order to avoid eating too much kibble too fast. Sometimes that primes her desire to eat... then I add some more kibble by itself.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

whitemochi said:


> it was seperate from her usual kibble meals! i was afraid that if she had a taste of chicken she wouldnt want to go back to her usual food, but shes going mad on her kibble now


Gotcha! I've never had one that refused to eat their kibble plain and dry, no matter WHAT other yummy stuff I give them seperate from their meals. My dogs get EVERYTHING I eat, (other than things like onions, grapes/raisens(sp) ect....) And they still LOVE their plain old "boring" kibble.


----------

